# 24h MTB Race / Heavy24 - 2022



## die-rennmacher (20. September 2021)

*Liebe Teilnehmer, Radbegeisterte, Freunde und Besucher des Heavy24!
*

Am *24.-26. Juni 2022* – findet das 16. *„Heavy24 unterstützt durch Eins Energie in Sachsen“ *statt.

Somit wird am 10. Oktober 2021, um 12.00 Uhr wieder die gestaffelte Anmeldung freigeschalten:

12.00 Uhr – Anmeldung 8er-Teams
12.30 Uhr – Anmeldung 6er-Teams
13.00 Uhr – Anmeldung 4er-Teams
13.30 Uhr – Anmeldung 2er-Teams
14.00 Uhr – Anmeldung Einzelfahrer
*Ab dann beginnt erneut das Ringen um einen der limitierten Startplätze. Wer dabei sein möchte muss schnell sein, denn die Plätze sind begehrt und innerhalb weniger Stunden ausgebucht.*


----------



## Laktathunter (1. Oktober 2021)

War wirklich klasse bei euch und hat mich zu einem meiner längsten Rennberichte genötigt. 
Grüße an Roxy









						Heavy24-#bringszuende
					

Mein Hinterrad zerberstet beim Kontakt mit der Stoßstange, während ich die Motorhaube eindrücke, um danach mit meinem Rücken die Frontscheibe zu zerbrechen. Das Auto kommt zum Stehen - tot, Rollstuhl oder mit dem Schrecken davon gekommen?! In dem Moment, in dem mich das Fahrzeug nun wieder 10 Meter



					www.becomeapro.one


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## die-rennmacher (15. Oktober 2021)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> War wirklich klasse bei euch und hat mich zu einem meiner längsten Rennberichte genötigt.
> Grüße an Roxy
> 
> 
> ...


sehr schöner Rennbericht! Viele Grüße von Roxy zurück


----------



## Ingokognito (30. März 2022)

Hey,

Geht die Strecke eigentlich am Campingplatz vorbei?
Also ist der Campingplatz für die *Einzelstarter *auch gleich das Fahrerlager für 's Rennen?
Bin zum ersten mal dabei, komme ohne Support und hab mir das irgendwie nicht genau überlegt 

MfG


----------



## die-rennmacher (5. April 2022)

Hallo, für die Einzelfahrer liegt der  Campingplatz direkt an der Strecke mit einer separaten Ein- und Ausfahrt von der Strecke. Campingplatz und Fahrerlager sind das gleiche bei uns.

Du wirst unter den Einzelfahrern viele "Leidenspartner" finden, die dich vor Ort über alles aufklären und alte Rennberichte erzählen werden


----------



## Ingokognito (6. April 2022)

Klingt echt super! Ich freue mich!


----------



## Thronfolger (11. April 2022)

ich werd nach mehr als 10 Jahren Abstinenz auch mal wieder an den Start gehen. Bin gespannt wie sich das Event verändert hat. Die ersten Jahre war alles Ja noch winzig zu dem was ich die letzten Jahre aus Social Media erfahren habe.


----------



## Ingokognito (29. April 2022)

Lohnt es sich die versenkbare Sattelstütze spazieren zu fahren, solo?


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. April 2022)

Ingokognito schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich die versenkbare Sattelstütze spazieren zu fahren, solo?


Brauchste m. E. nicht.


----------



## Laktathunter (23. Mai 2022)

Ingokognito schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich die versenkbare Sattelstütze spazieren zu fahren, solo?


definitiv nicht


----------



## Winkler1J (24. Mai 2022)

Guten Abend, leider können wir nicht beim H24 an den Start rollen und haben deshalb ein 4er Team abzugeben. 
Egal ob Trainingsweltmeister oder Eisdielenpendler es ist ein wirklich schönes Event und vielleicht kann man seine persönlichen Grenzen etwas erforschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

